# Griddle set for $15.39



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 18, 2020)

Tractor Supply also has the 36" Blackstone for $199


----------



## Bytor (Nov 18, 2020)

Looks similar to what I bought.  I'm happy with my set.  It's a little more than that one though.


----------



## Bytor (Nov 18, 2020)

Also, once you get that griddle, you will wonder why it took you so long to get it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 19, 2020)

I bought my accessories piece by piece, I wish there would have been a set like this when I bought my Camp Chef.
Al


----------



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2020)

You're a bad influence Brian! Those utensils were too good to pass up!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 20, 2020)

Got them today. They are pretty decent quality. Thanks 

 BrianGSDTexoma


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 20, 2020)

I guess mine in mailbox.  Can always use a extra set.


----------

